# Elite Cars Dubai



## harman_77 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi i am looking to buy a new BMW X5 & was comparing the prices between AGMC & Elite Cars Dubai on Shk zayed road & found a difference in price by over 60k even after the ramadan discounts offered by AGMC...Just wanted to find out if anyone else has bought a new car from Elite cars & if their cars are genuine or actually new & how come they have such difference in the prices despite both claiming to selling new cars.

Frankly i am quite tempted to go with the Elite Cars offer but am not sure if there is a foul play here ir if they are trying to pass off a used car as a new car.

Any reviews or feedback of anybody who has bought a new car from Elite Cars Dubai would be most welcome

Harman


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

It's hard to imagine a trading business with a showroom and market presence would try to pretend a used car is a new one.

Dealerships all over the world have a monopoly and get away with extortionate pricing for cars, parts and servicing - it could be that elite are buying new cars in Oman or elsewhere (where the same car could be significantly cheaper depending on the market and demand there) and importing here to sell on. I know a couple of people who bought toyota from Oman and saved a good bit of money vs UAE price.

But that's just a theory that might answer your question  did you ask Elite Cars themselves?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You need to check with Elite cars - but these are most likely American imports.
You would also need to check the warranty, servicing and parts situation - you would need to make sure that all covered and available from the official BMW dealers in the UAE.
The other thing to consider is that BMW often offer their cars with a complete service and maintenance package for 5 years - check whether this also applies to the other dealers cars (I doubt it will be included - hence part of the price difference).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Didn't someone post a link last month to a site where you can check out the 'history' of cars which have been insurance write offs in the USA ? 

Take a sneaky photo of the VIN number on the windscreen and check out a couple to see their history perhaps ?

As a general rule, if something appears too good to be true, it probably is.


----------

